# Clear or Black Film Canisters?



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

What is your opinion on the different colors and which ones are used more and what not...


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

I give them the choice. It will probably vary between species, and within the species.

Personally, I like to use clear up higher, and black near the floor. But that's just me. For some reason I feel like I heard that somewhere?...


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Clear/white is easier to look into. I have to use a flashlight to look into the black ones. I have not seen any frogs show a preference as far as color.


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

yeah im using black ones right now i was just wondering what everyone was thought about the different colors and if there was a favorable color


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

My imitator wont use the white ones, my amazonicus prefer the white ones.
There is a big long thread on this subject somewhere, last time I tried to search it, it didn't show up...but hundreds of others did.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

my imi's only have black ones in their tank but they use them most of the time instead of the brom which they have only used a couple times so i guess they like them my male also likes to sit on top of the highest one and call


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

its just varies with the frogs. my imi pair will only use white/clear while my intermedius prefer black.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

And mie are exactly the opposite... imis use only black and the inters use clears almost all the time but will use a black on occasionally. I have even rotated positions with the colors so that it wouldn't just be a case of a familiar spot, but they seem to follow their preferred color around. They are definitely individuals with their own preferences.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

when, if ever should you change the water out in the cans?


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

i only have one that collects water in it because my imi's seem to like the opening to point slightly down and i dump it out about every other day im not sure how much you should tho i guess it depends on how many flies drown in them.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I don't think its a matter of changing out the water of the canisters, but rather flushing them much like broms... do it a couple times a week, spread heavily until it overflows, and keep it up for 30 sec to a minute... usually that will flush out the bad water. Don't worry about debris in the containers, this is ok, and even preferable if its a canister set up for tadpoles (mostly full of water).


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

My imitators only use the clear ones...  Its all about what works for you.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

So, do you other people that have been here on DB since the beginning remember the old thread on this subject? I tried searching for it, but couldn't find it.
Don't remember the title of it, and if you've ever tried a search on "film can", you know how many posts you'd have to wade through.


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

right now i just added some clear to see if they use those more or not


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

Many of my breeders have very specific preferences for film container color. I start but using black and white containers for each pair and see which ones they lay in. Then the viv gets marked with that color so they get what they when eggs are pulled.

My orange Galacts prefer black, Zaparo white, Imitators black, Castis black, Vittatus black, Lamasi Panguana white etc etc.


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

I think this is the nifty egglaying/film canister link:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2965

When I first found DB, I think I read *every* post - so much information and fun!

--Carlos


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Bam! Bang! Kerplow!

Yep that is it, thanks much for finding it!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

We also combined it with some others here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16074


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

yeah those are good not really color related but still good


----------

